

Ask HN: Where do you get your dose of CS academic papers? - gcb

It's getting difficult to keep my dose coming without succumbing to an ACM membership.
======
pinhead
Specific conference websites to find out titles and typically the author's
personal site.

~~~
gcb
That's mostly what i've been doing too. But it's hard. for the new
conferences, the article usually isn't available online. and for the older
instances, the conferences' websites sometimes lack the history.

------
copper
eprintweb: <http://eprintweb.org/S/rss/cs> in google reader. There are a few
of the math/ and q-bio/q-fin feeds that are usually interesting reading.

I'm not sure why I didn't use the arXiv RSS feeds directly.

~~~
gcb
Didn't know about that one. thank you!

